
Inoculation builds resilience against fake news - vo2maxer
https://crankyuncle.com/how-inoculation-builds-resilience-against-fake-news/
======
downerending
This is the best way. And importantly, it doesn't assume that some sources are
to be trusted and others are not. These days everyone's flinging crap to a
greater or lesser degree. Better to view every article with a jaundiced eye.

